# Identification Help Please....



## Chris (Jun 30, 2011)

These photos were taken at my wife's work recently, they had some sort of display. Can anyone please ID the pythons for us?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

lol coastal pythons and a woma


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> lol coastal pythons and a woma



LOL, she's 'different' hey? Cheers mate. I take it the juvenile is the Woma?


----------



## MathewB (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] got it, but this is definitely one of the more unique I.D. threads



Chris68 said:


> LOL, she's 'different' hey? Cheers mate. I take it the juvenile is the Woma?


It's the snake on the far right yes


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2011)

MathewB said:


> [email protected] got it, but this is definitely one of the more unique I.D. threads
> 
> It's the snake on the far right yes



I imagine it would be  ... thanks for your help mate.


----------



## voodoo (Jun 30, 2011)

She and those snakes were on Australias got talent recently.


----------



## SCam (Jun 30, 2011)

They look more like Jungles to me..


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 30, 2011)

Hard to tell what types, but the first ones are Carpet Pythons (Morelia spilota). 
The ones in the first pic look like a Diamond (Morelia spilota spilota) and a Jungle (Morelia spilota cheynei).


----------



## bally (Jun 30, 2011)

yes they are a diamond carpet then a jungle carpet and lastly a woma


----------

